# Anyone know somone who installs hardmod + CFW, ARM9loaderhax



## Spookzz (May 21, 2016)

I'm looking for someone to hardmod my 11.0 3ds and install cfw and arm9loaderhax for me. I'd obviously the person to be kinda creditable. Also it would need to be in europe to keep the shipping costs down.


----------



## consecrated (May 29, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/list-of-hardmod-installers-by-region.414224/

This thread has a list of trusted hardmodders but I don't know if each one installs cfw + a9lh for you.

EDIT: Just noticed, kinda necro? Kind of can't believe nobody linked it though xD


----------



## ViolentRockstar (Jun 21, 2016)

@hundshamer 
His prices are very low I believe and people have been very satisfied with his service and quality.


----------

